# Your Kindle's First Trip



## deMoMo (Feb 10, 2009)

NelsontheKindle hasn't even arrived yet, and I'm already excited about our first trip together!

In April I have to travel to Minnesota for a week for training (I live in upstate NY).  I will never admit it any other place, but I'm kind of disappointed about the trip.  I have a very, very good friend who works in another city.  We are going to the training together, and we both have layovers in Chicago and then we'll fly on to Minneapolis together.  I kind of want the layover/flight time alone!  I don't often have uninterrupted reading time (simply because I'm addicted to TV and the internet, too).  

Where was your first trip with your Kindle?  Did it change how you felt about layovers?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I had just picked up my kindle in SE TX and was in the Houston airport layover and downloaded all kinds of stuff.  My DH kept interrupting me, he had no idea what I was doing and how important playing with my kindle was.  Since then he has not been anywhere, he is grounded!  Spending too many pesos on books


----------



## nickih75 (Dec 17, 2008)

I got mine right before Christmas, and then over the holiday we drove from Michigan to Florida.  And I have to say not having to haul a bunch of books along was a wonderful thing!!  Now if I'm going out alone I leave it home, but if my hubby is driving it usually comes with me everywhere..


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My Kindle's first trip was an overnight to Fall River, Massachusetts (exciting, huh?). It was great because when I finished reading one book, I was able to read a sample and then buy a second book -- at about midnight from the comfort of my bed in the motel! My Kindle was very new then so I wasn't loaded up with samples, free books, and partially read books like I am now. LOL

My next trip was a week in southern Illinois and the Kindle was magnificent. I had the New York Times to read every morning and plenty of books to read the rest of the time. The project I was there for had lots of "hurry up and wait" time so I could surreptitiously pull out my Kindle and read (no one knew what it was or what I was doing) while the rest of the folks tried to make themselves look busy. That's the trip that I say the Kindle really paid for itself.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

My Kindle's first trip was an over night trip to Memphis, TN. I read on the trip up while my hubby drove, in the motel room and on the trip home the next day.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

My Kindle arrived three hours before we left for the airport to go to a friends wedding in St. Louis. Tavar ahd just enough time to start charging, freeze on me, be reset, and then download eight books. I downloaded a few more at the airport. Then at the hotel. I was good an left him at the hotel during the wedding.


----------



## KindleKid (Feb 11, 2009)

Mine was on the way to Virginia Beach. My and the girlfriend switched off driving/reading


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

My Kindle has yet to take it's first trip, but will on May 27th. I'm flying to Michigan to visit family, and it's going to be a long flight.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

My first Kindle trip will be the weekend after it arrives 0n 2/25.  I'm taking my girls to a camp with the Y-maidens (mother-daughter group).  I also have jury duty in mid-March where the K will come in handy.  We're also taking a 3-week vacation in an RV during the summer.  I've got lots of K-time lined up.  I can't wait.....


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I am travelling to California for my engagement party and then later for a wedding shower. Then the Chicago for a family wedding. Then we have the honeymoon. We are planning on New Zealand. So while I plan to be pleasently occupied for the two weeks we are vacationing, I am sure that there will be time on the plane for some reading. 

hmmm I wonder if the K2 could be justified so I can get a copy of the Kama Sutra on it?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

My Kindle's first trip was to Key West, FL. I had 2 girlfriends from Dallas fly into Fort Lauderdale (I live just north of Fort Lauderdale) where I picked them up and we drove down to Key West. We were there a week and they kept accusing me of spending more time with my Kindle than I did with them. Luckily they both had brought books and we were able to sit out on the patio, enjoy the view and read to our hearts content. I think that is when I really realized how nice it was not to pack books.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> I am travelling to California for my engagement party and then later for a wedding shower. Then the Chicago for a family wedding. Then we have the honeymoon. We are planning on New Zealand. So while I plan to be pleasently occupied for the two weeks we are vacationing, I am sure that there will be time on the plane for some reading.
> 
> hmmm I wonder if the K2 could be justified so I can get a copy of the Kama Sutra on it?


You'll have plenty of reading time on the flight to New Zealand (I'm jealous!). The flight to the Cook Islands was 13 hours from Los Angeles so New Zealand has to be at least another 4-5 hours on top of that, and that's from LA.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> I hmmm I wonder if the K2 could be justified so I can get a copy of the Kama Sutra on it?


Wow. I hadn't ever thought of that. Upon searching....there 29 different versions of the kama sutra available for kindle. And a bunch of versions of The Joy of Sex as well. Do you think this is why so many KB members are opting to get K2 For better photographic resolution?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

ogie287 said:


> You'll have plenty of reading time on the flight to New Zealand (I'm jealous!). The flight to the Cook Islands was 13 hours from Los Angeles so New Zealand has to be at least another 4-5 hours on top of that, and that's from LA.


And we are flying from DC. It is going to be one long trip. I hope my replacement battery gets here before January.



> Wow. I hadn't ever thought of that. Upon searching....there 29 different versions of the kama sutra available for kindle. And a bunch of versions of The Joy of Sex as well. Do you think this is why so many KB members are opting to get K2 For better photographic resolution?


This might be how I justify a K2. heheheh


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Ladybug's first trip will be a half way around the world. Orlando> Chicago> Hong Kong> Singapore> San Francisco> Chicago and finally back to Florida. 

My daughter and I are taking our annual mother daughter vacation. She works as a flight attendant for United and this is my mother's day present. The flight to Hong Kong is 14 hours non stop from Chicago so I need to make sure she is fully charged before take off.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

deMoMo - Welcome to Minnesota!  Let me apologize now for the weather, it always sucks.

I always hated hauling around books, so I never took them on trips.  But it's so easy to take the Kindle, it's great.  It fits so well in your carry on and is so easy to quickly grab and start reading.  You'll love it.

My only trip with my Kindle was with family members, so it was really hard to get uninterrupted time to read.  When we did our seat assignments, I thought it would be rude to say "we don't need to sit together".  I wish I would have.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Day trip to Arizona or California....I don't remember which


----------



## Abby (Feb 7, 2009)

My Kindle is going on a cruise to the eastern Caribbean at the end of March.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My Kindle's first trip was to Kentucky.  Then it went to Tennessee.  It's also been to Ohio, and Maryland.  Goes into DC weekly.  At the end of March it'll be going to Florida.

Ann


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

My first trip other than an overnight to Houston, was Christmas road trip to Midland. That was a 7 hour trip in which I got to read the entire time because my sweet hubby offered to drive so I could rest!!   I am hoping for a cruise later in the year. It will be so great not to pack books!


----------



## AFS_NZ_IT (Feb 3, 2009)

My Kindle just got home on Tuesday from a 10 day trip to Italy.  Soon we will be off to Disney World and then this summer 2 months in Italy.  Oh Kindle how I love thee.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

AFS_NZ_IT said:


> My Kindle just got home on Tuesday from a 10 day trip to Italy. Soon we will be off to Disney World and then this summer 2 months in Italy. Oh Kindle how I love thee.


Lucky Kindle! I want to go to Italy...


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Lucky Kindle! I want to go to Italy...


Me, too!!  My Kindle has never been on a plane!!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

One of my Kindle's spent a month with me in Asia although I was only able to use it for 2 days.


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

So far my two-month old Kindle has only stayed in a 40-mile radius of my home. Which is ironic, because my husband bought for me because I travel a lot for work. But with the recent economic downturn, my company has cut all "unnecessary" travel. (Somehow it was considered necessary the last two years but now it's not... but, I digress.) Although it looks like my husband will be traveling to both Denmark and Singapore this summer for work. I'll probably tag along, so my Kindle might rack up some frequent flyer miles after all!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I just booked a trip to Chicago for the first weekend in April which will be the first trip for my K2. I hope my Oberon cover has arrived by then!

L


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

I should be getting my Kindle on the 26th and was going to go out of town on the 27th, but I was able to get out of it (HURRAY!!) Anyway, my first trip for the kindle will be local to show it to my friends.


----------



## krissynae (Feb 21, 2009)

I got my Kindle for Christmas. I charged it up and downloaded my book. I packed in my back pack and flew from Orlando to Greensboro, NC. Unfortunately it froze. I was not able to reset it. So I called Amazon and a few days later and I have my replacement kindle in my hot little hands. My new kindle has not been out of the area.


----------



## gigglebox1231 (Feb 10, 2009)

My kindle's first trip (since it now looks like it will be here in time!) will be to Seattle in about a week. I can't wait for the plane trip now!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I've taken my Kindle on several trips, the first one was a trip to Virginia. I'm on another trip right now, and the Kindle is an essential part of getting through a 4 hour flight from Seattle to Dulles.


----------



## nebulinda (Dec 19, 2008)

My Kindle's first trip was a 36 hour train ride to Chicago. It was the day of the election, so I had free newspapers to read on the trip. In between celebratory drinks and bouts of playing Hearts, I had lots to read.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Harvey - do you have enough gadgets?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Anju - no.  

My wife, though, asks me that quite frequently. 

In fact, the picture is missing one of my favorite gadgets - - the Canon Powershot SD750 that I took the photo with!


----------



## didir1010 (Feb 21, 2009)

I've only had my Kindle for a few days (since Saturday at 11:16 a.m. per the US Postal Service!), so it has only been to work with me in Orlando.  But we are throwing a surprise 50th birthday party for my big sis in May and so we will be going to Cincinnati/Kentucky then!  And I'm actually thinking of convincing my mom to get in with me on a gift for my sis... her own Kindle!


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

I haven't even held my Kindle 2 yet, but it's been to Lexington, KY, Knoxville, TN, Atlanta, GA, Jacksonville, FL and according to my last check, is on it's way to Port Charlotte, FL.  Hopefully it will arrive in Venice, FL sometime early tomorrow!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ Ha! Ha! Good one, Kindle Convert.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Little Gertie will be taking her first trip mid-April.  I'm heading up to N.J. where I'm throwing a 90th Birthday party for my father.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Little Gertie will be taking her first trip mid-April. I'm heading up to N.J. where I'm throwing a 90th Birthday party for my father.


How awesome Gertie! 90 years old, that is great.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Kindle Convert said:


> I haven't even held my Kindle 2 yet, but it's been to Lexington, KY, Knoxville, TN, Atlanta, GA, Jacksonville, FL and according to my last check, is on it's way to Port Charlotte, FL. Hopefully it will arrive in Venice, FL sometime early tomorrow!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> How awesome Gertie! 90 years old, that is great.


And I still can't keep up with him or my 87 year old mother.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I've taken my Kindle on several trips, the first one was a trip to Virginia. I'm on another trip right now, and the Kindle is an essential part of getting through a 4 hour flight from Seattle to Dulles.


LOL You look like me when I travel with all the electronics. I have a backpack that carries all mine. The iGo has made packing a lot easier to not forget chargers. I headed to a conference next week and I'm taking K2, ME already has 60,000 plus miles on him so I'll give him a rest this time.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

How on earth do you guys get through security?  I was terrified the first time my K1 went through that they would confiscate it


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Anju said:


> How on earth do you guys get through security? I was terrified the first time my K1 went through that they would confiscate it


So far no problems ever with my Kindle. I did have to take it out and demo it on Maui for the TSA. Other then that is just rides through in my backpack.


----------

